# Has anyone had a failed IVF cycle and delayed Period the next month????



## WishinMommy2B

I had a failed IVFcycle this July. My last period ( which was a normal one) started Aug 4th which was 9dp3dt/ 2 days before my scheduled beta. Since Aug 4th I have NOT gotten a period. Has any of you ladies experienced a delayed mentrual cycle after a failed IVF?

This is my #2 failed IVF cycle and with my last cycle there was no delay? Perhaps you ladies can share your experiences?

Side note: I believe I ovulated after my Aug 4th cycle( I felt like I did) and have experienced all normal PMS symptoms as usual. I actually started PMSing about 2 weeks ago.ei, mild cramping and then starting yesterday sore boobs.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Apple Blossom

With my first failed IVF cycle after the bleed to say it was all over (2 days before testing) I was 8 days late then the 2nd mth I was 10 days lat then it was back to normal. Ive only just finished with this cycle which resulted in a miscarriage so Im not yet sure if it will be late or not. Sorry to hear that you have 2 failed cycles :hugs: and lots of luck if you choose to do another.


----------



## MoBaby

My period came on time but after my mmc I didn't have af for 8 weeks the. Delayed 5 wks after that. Next cycle was a few days late. I think all the hormones mess our bodies up big time. Sorry your cycle failed :(


----------



## Denisia

My cycles are usually 28 days and I never missed a cycle before. After my 1st failed IVF my period arrived on CD 49-50 and came back to my usual 28 days later. After 2nd failed IVF(June) my period arrived on CD 36 and since then my cycles are still 36 days. So from my own experience the second IVF messed up my body more.


----------



## WishinMommy2B

Did you ladies still have the same PMS yet delayed menstral cycle? I didnt think my cycle would be late just because I had the ovulation pain, PMS as normal just minus the period. I like many of you have always been regular. Like clock work every 26-28 days mother nature would arrive. I guess now its just the waiting game.


----------



## Stinas

My first AF came 4 days after I stopped the progesterone shots(day after my neg beta)......I am waiting for the next one to come now.


----------

